# front end



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

i have a ck3510 kioti tractor the front seal is leaking can anyone tell me what the seal number is .so i can get the right one


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The front end? The front end of the engine, or the front end like in front wheel seals?


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

Kenswelder said:


> i have a ck3510 kioti tractor the front seal is leaking can anyone tell me what the seal number is .so i can get the right one


Yeah we really need more precise info.. are we talking engine, steering, front loader hydraulics?


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

Kenswelder said:


> i have a ck3510 kioti tractor the front seal is leaking can anyone tell me what the seal number is .so i can get the right one


You might want to call or visit a Dealer...They would be able to give the part number. So you would have it and get a price!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

You can look up your Kioti OEM parts and prices here
OEM Parts Nolt's Power Equipment LLC & Perry Power Equipment (noltspower.com)


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

JGreene said:


> Yeah we really need more precise info.. are we talking engine, steering, front loader hydraulics?


There was an older fellow on another forum, Dell WA - he's passed away now - who when someone asked a cryptic question or didn't give enough info so we could help him would always say, 
"I flunked mindreading. Just ask my exwife."


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Greetings
All else fails and no one can guess, strip and measure it, still the best and safest way, dirty hands is mostly happy hands when done!!!


----------



## Kermit541 (3 mo ago)

Even though an oil-leaking vehicle is quite annoying and can be messy, As long as you keep doing what you're doing and maintain adding oil to keep the levels at the proper levels, The vehicle should function as it should. You should try a sealant because it might be able to lessen or possibly even completely stop the leak, albeit this option is hit or miss depending on how bad the leak is. It should be remembered that an engine getting older is a sign of a leaky seal. Look at various wheel loaders up for sale; how much time is left is uncertain.


----------

